
Ask HN: What's going on with Intel? - chirau
A lot of abandoned projects and retractions from them lately. What&#x27;s up with that?
======
al11588
Optane + NVME + 1080 Ti +++++ = Heaven

~~~
PaulHoule
NVIDIA makes the 1080Ti

~~~
al11588
I was just saying that it will make for an awesome PC.

~~~
PaulHoule
It would if Optane worked.

------
PaulHoule
Optane = Shit, for thing.

~~~
chirau
Are you saying Optane is a terrible idea?

